# Tournament Sparring



## Azulx (Jun 29, 2016)

Found some tournament sparring videos from a tournament I attended last year in November . Won both the semi-finals and finals 6-5. Camera died at close to end of the finals match. 

Semis:






Final:


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 30, 2016)

Are you allowed to punch in these tournaments


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Are you allowed to punch in these tournaments


In the second video, start at around 1:20. They both score a point with a punch. Possibly the only two punches in that match (from what we see) and both land.


----------



## Azulx (Jun 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Are you allowed to punch in these tournaments



In this one yes, but punches to the head or body are worth 1 point. Kicks to the body are 2 and Kicks to the head are 3. So punching doesn't really get you any points.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jun 30, 2016)

Azulx said:


> In this one yes, but punches to the head or body are worth 1 point. Kicks to the body are 2 and Kicks to the head are 3. So punching doesn't really get you any points.


Yes it does it gets you a point 1 point can be the difference between winning and losing plus If you punch more you're making your opponent think more so they have to worry about punches and kicks and you can use your punches to set up you kicks otherwise it'll end up being very easy to read because you've most likely got a favourite which you'll throw and people will know what to look for especially if they watched your earlier matches. The punches aren't just useful for scoring points they can also work as set ups to your main kicks and if an opponent rushes in a punch is quicker to snap out than a kick


----------



## Azulx (Jun 30, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yes it does it gets you a point 1 point can be the difference between winning and losing plus If you punch more you're making your opponent think more so they have to worry about punches and kicks and you can use your punches to set up you kicks otherwise it'll end up being very easy to read because you've most likely got a favourite which you'll throw and people will know what to look for especially if they watched your earlier matches. The punches aren't just useful for scoring points they can also work as set ups to your main kicks and if an opponent rushes in a punch is quicker to snap out than a kick



This is very true , in this specific tournament I stayed away from punching. For one this was about 8 months ago and at that time I wasn't very comfortable in my hand's abilities.  Punching more is something to this day I am still working on. Secondly I thought that since my punching was mediocre ,at best, it would be easy to counter with a kick. That being two points would put me at a disadvantage , since I am attempting to score 1 point. I honestly wasn't thinking about setting up my kicks with punches,  which you are right in saying it is a better strategy. This being better because I am less predictable. As you are also right, that then and now I have a set of favorite kicks. In this specific tournament,  coaching isn't allowed either, and I am sure , if it was, my instructor would tell me some of these things. But I didn't get to talk to him until the tournament was over.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 1, 2016)

Azulx said:


> This is very true , in this specific tournament I stayed away from punching. For one this was about 8 months ago and at that time I wasn't very comfortable in my hand's abilities.  Punching more is something to this day I am still working on. Secondly I thought that since my punching was mediocre ,at best, it would be easy to counter with a kick. That being two points would put me at a disadvantage , since I am attempting to score 1 point. I honestly wasn't thinking about setting up my kicks with punches,  which you are right in saying it is a better strategy. This being better because I am less predictable. As you are also right, that then and now I have a set of favorite kicks. In this specific tournament,  coaching isn't allowed either, and I am sure , if it was, my instructor would tell me some of these things. But I didn't get to talk to him until the tournament was over.


Fair enough just something to work for next time


----------



## Jujutsuka (Jul 8, 2016)

This really takes me back to my younger days as a taekwondo student. More specifically the first time I got the wind knocked out of me by a hard side kick.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 8, 2016)

Jujutsuka said:


> This really takes me back to my younger days as a taekwondo student. More specifically the first time I got the wind knocked out of me by a hard side kick.


I think everyone who's ever competed  remembers that feeling lol


----------

